# 75 Gallon Sorority



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

As many of you know I created a large 75 Gallon, Sorority over the summer..I have finally got the wood I found while scuba diving...and the rock I found from work..

There are currently 13 female bettas, Main DT and VT, I think one Butterfly or Rose...also 1 ghost shrimp and 6 Cory cats...

This is the tank lit up at night with all the girls after dinner..I usually feed frozen brine shrimp or live brine shrimp as its fun to watch them all eat together..

I am going to be filling it with more Female Bettas all VT from a few successful spawns I have had..Then I will be going wild...literally..buying some quality rare breeds and spawning them..

Check my other posts if your interested...

BEtta Boy


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

VERY nice tank Bettaboy!!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Lovely piece of wood.  Have you had any aggression problems? Usually I recommend that people stuff their sorority tanks with plants and other cover from top to bottom. It helps the ladies lower on the totem pole escape the more dominant ones. You should consider getting some tall plants in the future--if you're into live plants, you might want to order some vallisneria, amazon swords, and perhaps a clump of hornwort to leave floating until everything else grows in. 

Hopefully you'll continue to post more photos as the tank evolves. Looking good!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow.....it looks great, I love your driftwood that piece looks awesome...I just added a piece a bit like that to my BN pleco spawning tank....I have to swap them out every month or so to grow algae on them outside...lol.....

Is that a little bicycle in front....

How is the UGF working out-that is the perfect gravel for it, is that some you collected or bought....I like it......

You could do potted vals and sags in the back-just use clay pot with good dirt and gravel in the bottom and top of the pot......your wilds would love that too.......


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, that is one awesome looking tank! Wish I had room for a 75 gallon, I would so do a big sorority, LOL.


----------



## JorgeBurrito (Sep 2, 2010)

It is nice to say for a change that your tank is very much understocked. Get some more fish in there!

Are you going to keep it Betta/Cory only? A nice shoal of cardinal tetras would be awesome imo.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*It is slightly empty...lol*

Hey thanks for all the support!

I love coming home and looking at the sorority having SOOO much room instead of being in a cup!

Currently, I have 4 batches of fry on their way, so it will definably not be too empty for long....check my "planted indoor tank" thread for more info..

I have 2 VT spawns with roughly 30 fry (maybe less soon as I mixed them, and larger and munching up some smallies) and currently was just successful with a CT/VT spawn...looking forward to having the little CT zippin around...

So, yes 6 months from now there will be some serious action in the sorority!!

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

WOW! Nice!


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

currently 13 female in this tank and 6 Cory cats...some were interested...


----------

